# Photoshop lernen



## H@nsli (20. März 2004)

Hi all

ich möchte mal wissen, wie ihr Photoshop so gut gelernt habt? Wie soll ich am besten anfangen? Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

falls en einen netten kerl hier gibt (warscheinlich meherere, kenne euch ja nicht), dann könnt ihr mich au per icq oder msn adden und mir helfen.

icq: 179583085
msn: D.Enderli@gmx.ch


----------



## zirag (20. März 2004)

Ich hab dich bei ICQ geadded , musst mich nur noch Authen 
angeschrieben hab ich dich auch schon 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## H@nsli (20. März 2004)

k, hab dich aufgenommen


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (21. März 2004)

Ahh, ein schweizer Käse  


Also zu Begin würd ich dir ein Buch (Photoshop Kompendium) oder was
ähnliches vorschlagen. Danach Dinger wie Werkzeuge, Alpha Kanal, Shortcuts
etc. anschauen...


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. März 2004)

Es gibt sehr viele Einsteigerhilfen im Internet. Ein Beispiel:

http://www.photozauber.de

Allerdings sollte man auch das Handbuch (oder F1) nicht verachten. Besonders die Werkzeuge sind mit einigen Beispielen gut erklärt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (22. März 2004)

Falls du auch PS 5.0 hast...da gibts gute Tutorials, mit denen du das Umgehen mit den Werkzeugen lernst...
Is zwar eine ältere Version, aber die Grundfunktionen der Werkzeuge ändern sich ja nicht...

Ansonsten Tutorials...mach so viele Tutorials, wie du kriegen kannst...auch wenn du vielleicht nicht sofort alle schaffts, da lernst du echt viel dabei...und außerdem lernst du dann von selbst den Umgang mit PS...
Und wenn du mal bei einem Vorgang hängst, benütze F1, wurde eh schon mal hier erwähnt, das hilft sehr...


----------



## NYCONnized (22. März 2004)

Auf Photozauber  ( wenn ich mich nicht irre ) gibt es n sehr schönes *.pdf-file das die Grundlagen von Photoshop recht schön erklärt.
Und wie schon angesprochen Tutorials, Tutorials und nochmals Tutorials. Ich selbst bin auch noch nicht gut.. aber die Fortschritte die ich mittlerweile gemacht habe sin doch beachtlich denk ich. Kreativität is natürlich eine sehr wichtige Vorraussetzung um gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Dann kommt letztendlich nur noch das nötige Know How durch Tutorials und Lektüre hinzu.


----------

